# Transfert de musique depuis dropbox/Gdrive?



## airmacfab (17 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe une solution pour transférer des albums ou des morceaux contenus dans dropbox ou Gdrive dans l'application Musique?

1) Après avoir tenter de trouver un tel sujet sur ce forum, je n'ai pas réussi alors je vous pose la question. Si vous connaissez un post sur ce sujet je suis très intéressé.

2) Il me semble que nous réussissons a lire directement depuis dropbox mais il faut un réseau pour télécharger les morceaux or j'aimerai directement les lire depuis la mémoire de l'Ipad.

3) Conscient que la meilleur solution reste de passer par iTunes mais le problème la version que j'ai d'itunes (itunes10) ne reconnait pas mon ipad et il est difficile de la mettre a jour car mon mac est aussi très vieux et fonctionne difficilement sur Os 10.5.8

Finalement le plus simple est d'accéder a mon dropbox ou mon GDrive sur lesquels mon mari me stock toute ma discographie...

N'ayant pas de grandes connaissances informatiques, j'espère avoir été suffisamment clair...

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui m'apporteront une solution.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

sur des anciens materiels c'est difficile

sur des recents c'est plus long mais faisable

fil instructif
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/100836/moving-files-from-dropbox-app-to-music-app


----------



## airmacfab (17 Janvier 2015)

Merci pascalformac pour cette réponse ultra rapide...

Je vais traduire la page et je te dirai si elle m'aide...

Mais tu ne sembles pas très optimiste vu l'âge de mon matériel...

Autre question:

Mon mari a un MacBook Pro retina (donc très moderne le sien) peut-il me créer une session et ma propre utilisation itunes pour que mon ipad se synchronise avec mes fichiers et non les siens? cela me permettrai un passage par itunes avec une bonne version (la dernière)

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

ah ben si y a un mac recent t'es sortie d'affaire ou presque

( pour la traduc , google translate peut traduire une page entiere , en anglais c'est plus que correct et les quelques incongruités de traduc on les contourne avec du bon sens et connaissance mac de base)


----------



## airmacfab (17 Janvier 2015)

Et oui il y'a un mac récent à la maison... mais cela va me "couter" cher...

Aurais tu une adresse de tuto pour savoir comment procéder?


Merci d'avance...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

les procedures sont dans le lien donné


----------



## airmacfab (18 Janvier 2015)

Bon après une journée passé dessus j'ai enfin trouver la réponse enfin je crois...

1) je mets sur drive ou dropbox les albums de mon choix...

2) J'installe l'appli _documents_

3) et dans document j'arrive a lire les morceaux de mon choix préalablement téléchargé par wifi 

4) ils sont stocké et je peux les lire même en mode avion... 

5) mon ipad est devenu un lecteur mp3 des 50Go stocké sur drive...

cool!

a+ et un grand merci a pascalformac mon seul interlocuteur...


----------

